# ***** LASS Full Holiday & NAMM Sale ****



## Thonex (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,
*
We've lowered the price of LASS to $999 for the Holidays and throughout NAMM (until Jan 16th 2011). Furthermore, for a limited time, you get FREE Worldwide Fredex Priority shipping. *

http://audiobro.com/html/store.html (refresh your screen if it shows the older higher price)

This is a great opportunity for those that haven't yet purchased LASS Full to own the famed LASS legato, divisi, first chair and short articulations.

This is also a great opportunity for LASS Lite and LASS FC owners to use their "*dollar-for-dollar*" upgrade path to upgrade to the Full version of LASS.

*With LASS's Legato Sordino strings being announced at NAMM, LASS full owners will receive a 50% discount when they purchase the Legato Sordino library (which will also have all the same divisi ensemble ratios that LASS Full has -- minus the first chair).*

We hope all of you have a beautiful and safe Holidays... and that all you composers out there... that you meet your deadlines with ease and inspiration!!!

All my best,

Andrew Keresztes
audiobro


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2010)

Good deal, Andrew, especially for us LASS Lite owners!

As officially you're most demanding customer (!), I find myself thinking on something I mentioned a while back. At some stage I'd love the option of an NCW version of full LASS. In an ideal world, it would be 16 bit too, but I appreciate then it becomes a) an even bigger deal to do and b) not something that would be so universally liked, I suspect. I just got to thinking that as I'm STILL constrained in my resource use, the jump from LASS lite to full LASS, even on the patches I already use (let alone making use of divisi) will be considerable.

Just some food for future thought, all the best with the sale!


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

Hi Andrew , 
these are great news indeed !

Best wishes

Gerd


P.S.: Can't wait to finally use the sordinos ... !!!! Very excited about that library ...


----------



## Mike Connelly (Dec 17, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> At some stage I'd love the option of an NCW version of full LASS.



They've announced an upcoming 1.6 version that will be NCW in 24 bit (similar size to uncompressed 16).


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2010)

Ooh, nice one! Cheers


----------



## Thonex (Dec 17, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> Ooh, nice one! Cheers



Yes... when K4.2 is official, we are going to updater LASS substantially. Also, the Sordino's will be released. And then the Lite and FC will also be updated.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2010)

So... that would make 16-bit NCW about... 7 GB? Count me in! (When I get the dough!) :D :D :D


----------



## Sforzando (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

From what I've read, the 16-bit version won't be included.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

:(

Andrew, please think about it once again. o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 17, 2010)

16bit... NCW.... whoa...


----------



## LOU AU (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

How about a discount on Lass Lite for those of us trying to get onboard in these trying times?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****



LOU AU @ Fri Dec 17 said:


> How about a discount on Lass Lite for those of us trying to get onboard in these trying times?[/quote
> 
> +1


----------



## jlb (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

So how do you get the full version if you are a Lite+FC owner? I can't see how I get my upgrade price???

jlb


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

FWIW I bought LASS Lite and wish I would have done this sooner.
I'm not even going to buy another instrument unless its NCW.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

hey JLB

+1 on KB123's advice.

If you bought LASS Lite + FC as a bundle you probably paid 648$.The amount you'll have to pay to upgrade to LASS Full is 999$ minus the 648$ you paid equals 351$ plus a 50$ license transfer fee brings you to 401$ and shipping is free Worldwide. 

Just did it myself.


HTH

Claude


----------



## jlb (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****

Thanks guys, thanks Claude

jlb


----------



## Thonex (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****



cc64 @ Sat Dec 18 said:


> hey JLB
> 
> +1 on KB123's advice.
> 
> ...



This is correct.... and thanks cc64 and KB123 and everyone else for your support.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: ***** LASS Holiday & NAMM Sale *****



LOU AU @ Thu Jan 06 said:


> Hey Andrew! Since the full version is at a discount, how about a slight discount on the lite version for those of us pros and amateurs with a mortgage, kids and a wife who inquires about every single purchase we make. Umm... of course I am talking about a friend of mine, not me (just in case the wife reads this). ; ) NAMM special for your V.I. brethren?
> Lou



Hi Lou,

Ok... we'll have a meeting about it. Since the downloads are automated and integrated with PayPal with some fancy-schmancy php coding, I'm not so sure it's as simple as simply changing the price. But we'll see if we can do something for the introductory packages (ie. downloadable versions).

Stay Tuned.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't comment on everything in your post, KG, since I'm a PC LASS Lite user (though will probably upgrade to add FC or full LASS very soon). The resource requirements of LASS Lite are staggeringly small, so can't believe you'll have a problem there. As to upgrade pricing, it's better than you think (someone correct me if I'm wrong) - how the dollar for dollar thing works is you'd pay the difference, plus $50 on the current sale price. So if you were doing it now, it would be $999 - $598 + $50 = $451.

You can get really expressive stuff with just LASS Lite. You miss having flexibility on ensemble size and legato phrases will sound more real split into divisi, but it's still very good. Thoroughly recommended, especially if budget / resources are tight, cos the upgrade path is so good.

The only thing to look out for - LASS Lite is K4.1 upwards only, and I believe the next version of full LASS will be 4.2 upwards. The good news is that it bundles with the free player - you just won't be able to edit it in your full Kontakt 3.5. Personally I've never wanted to edit anything in LASS Lite anyway.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks Guy for your sharing your experience with LASS Lite. Actually I am still research in this forum what strings libraries suitable to me.....since I want Symphobia1/HS Gold too :? 
But since Andrew's post LASS Lite discount, I should make my decission before this month end 

Best,
Daniel


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks for the info Noiseboyuk,I missed the different requirements for LASS Lite.
So I guess my question now changes to can I realistically expect to be able to run LASS Full on my G5 10.4.11 6.5 gigs ram K3.5 w/ DP7.21 successfully?
Thanks 
KG


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 9, 2011)

kgdrum @ Sun Jan 09 said:


> thanks for the info Noiseboyuk,I missed the different requirements for LASS Lite.
> So I guess my question now changes to can I realistically expect to be able to run LASS Full on my G5 10.4.11 6.5 gigs ram K3.5 w/ DP7.21 successfully?
> Thanks
> KG



Over to someone else for most of that! K3.5 will run full LASS now, but as I say for the next update you'd need either to upgrade Kontakt or use the bundled player.


----------



## Ed (Jan 10, 2011)

How long before we get to hear teasers of the Sordinooos?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 10, 2011)

kgdrum @ Sun Jan 09 said:


> Are there any actual LASS users here who can tell me if this library(realistically) can be used with a G5 ?



Sure - Lass runs great on a G5 Quad 2.5 in Kontakt 3.5. I've run nearly the entire collection within two full instances of K3.5 and a small sata SSD (in slave streaming capacity) but fairly certain it would work well in DAW duties as well. The auto arrange polyphonic legato is such a powerful feature to quickly work out string arrangements using full divisi orchestral structuring.


----------

